# Linus Torvalds Type



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/17/linus_torvalds_apology/

What do you think...?

_sent from my mobile_


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

The Internet says INTP or INFP. Perfectionist describes him well. But I like Richard Stallman as an INTP because he is also insane and incapable of communication.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The Internet says INTP or INFP. Perfectionist describes him well. But I like Richard Stallman as an INTP because he is also insane and incapable of communication.


Stallman is insane but he's right in a lot of cases. The latest privacy issues are showing this. I do agree, he needs to communicate better. He is very rigid in his views and will go insane if you call free software open source.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> Stallman is insane but he's right in a lot of cases. The latest privacy issues are showing this. I do agree, he needs to communicate better. He is very rigid in his views and will go insane if you call free software open source.


He is probably right about surveillance in general. I wonder what people 20-40 years ago would be thinking if they heard phones have location tracking and people regularly broadcasting their location to the world using Facebook.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> He is probably right about surveillance in general. I wonder what people 20-40 years ago would be thinking if they heard phones have location tracking and people regularly broadcasting their location to the world using Facebook.


20 years ago a good chunk of people didn't even have cell phones. 40 years ago people would have thought you were crazy to carry around a phone in your pocket. I don't think most people that long ago could fathom the world we live in.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

Linus can be extremely rude, he seems like an INTJ to me.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> 20 years ago a good chunk of people didn't even have cell phones. 40 years ago people would have thought you were crazy to carry around a phone in your pocket. I don't think most people that long ago could fathom the world we live in.


Yet even with the knowledge, people continue to use FB. Just look at what happened with Cambridge Analytica and other scandals. the delete FB hashtag never took off. Hell, as much as I wanted to delete my account, that's the only connection I have to a ton of people. I only use FB sparingly though.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Solrac026 said:


> Linus can be extremely rude, he seems like an INTJ to me.


Intel drove him nut starting early 2018 with the unprivileged cache probing issues (meltdown, spectre and derivatives).

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Solrac026 said:


> Yet even with the knowledge, people continue to use FB. Just look at what happened with Cambridge Analytica and other scandals. the delete FB hashtag never took off. Hell, as much as I wanted to delete my account, that's the only connection I have to a ton of people. I only use FB sparingly though.


Nobody cares. They trade convenience for privacy. I'm slowly but surely switching to all open source software. The Presidential alert is a prime example of software in the phone controlling our lives. I have a friend who bought his phone out of the US but he is now in the US on a US carrier. He didn't receive the presidential alert while everyone else did. It's clear there's some sort of software in the phones that does this and we have no clue what it is or what other software they have in the phones.


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

torvalds is ISTX, whereas stallman is INTP. You can see this when torvalds obsesses over small details in pull requests and whatever. Whereas an INTP wouldn't care as much, and would just make sure the overall design of the system is correct.


----------

